# TOHATSU 5O TLDI OWNERS INPUT



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all, need some help please. I am considering a 2008 skiff with a Tohatsu 50 TLDI. No warranty, approx. 45 hrs on motor. I would welcome any/all comments from those with this motor.Thanks in advance


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

my fishing partner has the nissan version which is identical i think, and we fish it every week for 6 years with NO problems at all . his motor seems to be one of the best outboards i've been around!!
good luck -anytide


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a 40TLDI which has been great, until I got a case of bad gas... But that was not the motor's fault, it was mine. Before the gas issue it ran out strong, started quickly & easily, ran smooth and reasonably quiet for a two stroke. I would definitely recommend a Niss-hatsu.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Tohatsus are AWESOME motors. Size for size, nothing else will touch them, very reliable, overbuilt, durable, you name it...

Nissan and Mercury both think enough of Tohatsus to put their name on 'em...

Consider yourself lucky to have found such a nice motor, and buy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I like yourself was looking at the Tohatsu TLDI's. I was considering  re-powering my skiff with a 50 TLDI because I wanted the 2 stoke hole shot. The only 2 stokres left are ETEC and TLDI. I have an ETEC 40 but it weighs 240 lbs so I wanted the TLDI that is 205 lbs and is 10 extra hp and supposed to get better MPG and is the lowest priced 50 hp on the market with 4 year warranty. TLDI has got a great weight to power ratio when compared to the 4 strokes. Provides great hole shot while getting good fuel consumption. I was sold and really wanted to get a TLDI but then got some bad news from a local guide and decided to do some further resarch into it. It turns out that the Tohatsu TLDI's have been having Vapor lock issues in the hotter southern states (Florida, Georgia, Texas, Lousiana). I am no marine mechanic by any means but from what I understood, after making long runs the fuel would heat up to a very high temperature and then the motor would not start/run anymore until the fuel would cool down. Some experienced having to wait over an hour to start the motor back up again. 

Reseraching further I found that Tohatsu is aware of the issue but they have not been able to find a correction to the issue. I also found that they have offered an external fuel pump that must be mounted to the boat somewhere that has fixed the issue in some cases but others have said it doesn not work. Also read that some think its an issue with "winter blend" fuels that are sold during the summer months because it is cheaper that are actually casuing this problem. The "winter blend" fuels suppsoivley heat up much faster then the summer blend which causes the problem with these TLDI's. 

Ive never actually been on a boat with 50 TLDI so Ive never experienced it with my own eyes but after reading about all these issues I was a little scared to go to pay a lot of money for a new motor that is having these kind of issues.

BUT then on the other hand you have tons of folks in Florida and Texas with these TLDI's and have never had problems. 

If Tohatsu ever found a definite answer to this Vapor lock issue I would be first in line to get one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When I was in the market for an outboard, this was atop of my list. They have great power and fuel economy compared to other motors in its class. My previous outboard was a Nissan (tohatsu) 30 and loved it. But I started hearing about these vapor lock issues from several sources. So I looked into other motors that would make sense for me. Ultimately ended up with an ETEC 60 and love it so far. With that said, the 50 tohatsu gets better fuel economy, and pretty close in power. Also weighs a good 30lbs less. 
But ultimately what made me decide was the vapor lock stuff, and the fact that it's MUCH easier to locate an ETEC service center around south florida than the only network of Tohatsu service centers that use the same one mechanic for all three places I found.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have well of 200hrs on my 2006 40 TLDI. I love the engine! I have experienced the vapor lock. It rarely happens but this is what I have learned. The problem only seems to occur after I have been polling for quite awhile with the engine trimmed very high. Once I get it into the running position it does not want to start. If I pump the ball on the gas line and turn the key off and on about 3 times the motor will fire. This problem is not a common occurrence for me but it has happened a hand full of times. It usually just about a 5 minute setback and has never left me stranded. If you did not pump the ball to prime the fuel pump I believe you could probably run the battery dead trying to start it. Hope this helps, the 40 is one hell of a strong performer but I want a 50! Hell I'd get a 60 if they had it in a 15" shaft! My Waterman 16 runs 34.3 on the GPS with the 40 TLDI and a 10.25x11 powertech 3 blade prop. Fuel MPG is around 8mpg


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I have well of 200hrs on my 2006 40 TLDI. I love the engine! I have experienced the vapor lock. It rarely happens but this is what I have learned. The problem only seems to occur after I have been polling for quite awhile with the engine trimmed very high. Once I get it into the running position it does not want to start. If I pump the ball on the gas line and turn the key off and on about 3 times the motor will fire. This problem is not a common occurrence for me but it has happened a hand full of times. It usually just about a 5 minute setback and has never left me stranded. If you did not pump the ball to prime the fuel pump I believe you could probably run the battery dead trying to start it. Hope this helps, the 40 is one hell of a strong performer but I want a 50! Hell I'd get a 60 if they had it in a 15" shaft! My Waterman 16 runs 34.3 on the GPS with the 40 TLDI and a 10.25x11 powertech 3 blade prop. Fuel MPG is around 8mpg



My 30HP Niss/hatsu did that nearly everytime I was poling for a while... I always have the motor completely out the water at all times. I had to try and fire it up three times. It always started on the third try. I figured it was just a priming issue for the motor being up all the way. I never had to prime my fuel though. I'll just hit the power three times. it always started on the third attempt. Never left me stranded or nothing.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a tldi 40 and yes I have had the vapor lock issue with mine. Tohatsu took care of the problem right away, they took the computer out sent it to Texas and had it reprogramed. They also put a external fuel pump on the motor. Since this has been done I havent had any symptoms of vapor lock again. Other than that set back I love my TLDI, it has great power and good fuel consumption. I would recomend this motor and I would buy another one again


----------



## Freak (Mar 12, 2011)

best motor i have ever had


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow! You folks are the best! Thanks so much for all the pros/cons. Tom Gordon told me about the vapor lock issues when we discussed this boat last saturday at Islamarine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

> Wow! You folks are the best! Thanks so much for all the pros/cons. Tom Gordon told me about the vapor lock issues when we discussed this boat last saturday at Islamarine.



What skiff are you looking at? BTW, Tom Gordon is an awesome guy and will tell it to you straight.


----------



## Freak (Mar 12, 2011)

Tom Gordon will tell it to you straight.

*REALLY?* ;D


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

a tom gordon waterman 16.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> best motor i have ever had


X2! 

2007 50TLDI Bought new. 

I only put non ethanol fuel in it. Runs like a champ even after sitting unused for months on end. 

I have heard about the vapor lock and ever experienced it.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

I have an 2007 50TLDI on my 02 waterman.
I have experienced the vapor lock issue a handfull of times, also. Like a previous poster, it happened after long periods of the motor tilted up while poling in oppressive florida heat. Pump the ball a couple of times and starts right away.

On the other hand, I have a buddy with a newer 50TLDi that had to go through all the pump being added stuff. I think that cured it for him.

If you need a 15" shaft, it's still the best choice, and I can say I've been very happy with mine.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

50TLDI Nissan on my Mitzi, best motor I've had so far.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. I now own a 2008 Tom Gordon waterman 16 with a 50 TLDI and am lovin both!! Thanks again!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats now we need some pics


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks to all replies. i am now running and so far loving the tohatsu...3 days fishing=11 gallons! SWEET!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

they are great on the fuel and dont seem to use alot of oil either [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]


----------

